# Fleisher remastering



## tempo (Nov 8, 2012)

Does http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/...act_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A2U53C06A7EIGZ have the same remastering as http://www.amazon.co.uk/Fleisher-pl...id=1424437258&sr=1-2&keywords=fleisher+brahms ??

Please advise!


----------

